
Interactive explanation of the quantum Bell test - pjs_
https://peteshadbolt.co.uk/chsh/
======
vessenes
Thanks for this. I was confused at the end of the essay as to what the Bell
test was actually looking at. To wit, what's the 'rule' used to turn the
rotating crystal photon result into a statement?

The wikipedia page here
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_test_experiments](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_test_experiments)
has a coherent explanation of the Bell test, and a bunch of history on how
scientists have tried to rule out the question of 'locality' confounding these
tests.

I seem to recall another related quantum explanation recently with graphs
showing photons 'choosing' an open path, even when the 'closed' paths are down
very long fiber optic cables, but I can't find the link right now.

------
blueplanet200
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuvK-
od647c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuvK-od647c) is a good overview that I
really like for Bell's inequality. Worth a watch if you have the time.

------
gus_massa
Just minor comment: I could not find a way to stop the "autoplay" of the
games.

Is there an "advanced" followsup with more technical details and the
calculations? I can do them, but I'm slightly lazy.

In case I decide to make the calculations, what are the angles between the
polarizers? The graphic shows something like 45° but IIRC it was more
interesting to do the experiment with smaller angles.

~~~
baking
The angles are off by a factor of two. The difference between the two should
be either 22.5° or 67.5° not 45° and 135°.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CHSH_inequality](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CHSH_inequality)

